# Нетрадиционный метод лечения сколиоза



## Берэламац (17 Май 2012)

если есть средства то могу посоветовать мужика. Он лечит и в москве и беларуси. Курс лечения и цену устанавливает он сам. В моем случае было 3200у.е. Всего 82 дня. Состояние значительно изменилось в лучшую сторону. Лечение  5-15 мин в день но болючее. Шприц иголка витамин. Прокалываются диски и  потцепливается эпителий нервных ответвленийши к различным органам и загоняется по капильке витамин. По его словам ошибок он не допускал за 20лет и права на них не имеет. Говорит что все видит и диски и нервы и все остольное какимто особым зрением без всяких приспособлений. Так что операции можете избежать.


----------



## Берэламац (17 Май 2012)

до этого я был и у профессора витебского мед универ. и у двух мануальщиков и у 3х невропотологов вертибрологов все говорили все так живи мучайся один сказал операцию надо срочно делать. А этот мужик сказал если б сделали операцию то сразу автоматом 2ая группа инвалидности. 
p.S. Вобщем решайте сами.


----------



## Берэламац (17 Май 2012)

по поводу онемевших лопаток у женщины выше могу сказать чисто итуитивно что от позвоночника отходят сотни веточек нервов и похоже эту инервацию тканей в облости лапаток вам просто перерезали. Тут только сильная вера в исцеление может помочь.


----------



## Берэламац (17 Май 2012)

и еще момент чем моложе человек тем меньшие сроки необходимы для такого рода лечения.


----------



## Берэламац (18 Май 2012)

если есть средства то могу
посоветовать мужика. Он лечит и в
москве и беларуси. Курс лечения и
цену устанавливает он сам. В моем
случае было 3200у.е. Всего 82 дня.
Состояние значительно изменилось в лучшую сторону. Лечение 5-15
мин в день но болючее. Шприц
иголка витамин. Прокалываются
диски и потцепливается эпителий
нервных ответвленийши к
различным органам и загоняется по капильке витамин. По его словам
ошибок он не допускал за 20лет и
права на них не имеет. Говорит что
все видит и диски и нервы и все
остольное какимто особым зрением
без всяких приспособлений. Так что операции можете избежать.


----------



## YuDTa (18 Май 2012)

Берэламац написал(а):


> Состояние значительно изменилось в лучшую сторону.


  В чем это выражается конкретно?  Какой у вас диагноз вообще и что вам  исправили-излечили за 3200 у.е. и 82 дня?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Май 2012)

Еще одного развели "на бабки", а он радуется, как туземец блестящим стекляшкам европейских мореходов.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (18 Май 2012)

Берэламац написал(а):


> Прокалываются
> диски и потцепливается эпителий
> нервных ответвленийши к
> различным органам и загоняется по капильке витамин.


Чушь-то какая... Сказок вам "напел" на приличную сумму, поздравляю.


Берэламац написал(а):


> По его словам
> ошибок он не допускал за 20лет и
> права на них не имеет. Говорит что
> все видит и диски и нервы и все
> ...


Еще Иван Грозный бояр насквозь видел...
А я вот допускал ошибки, о чем жалею, но избежать их за свою карьеру невозможно. Не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает.


----------



## Берэламац (18 Май 2012)

мне было 20 когда началось, немог просидеть больше 30мин сейчас сижу и 5ть часов. Тогда опухал таз (область простаты) было много обследований и от ваенкомата и сам, доктара ставили акцент на простатите, хотя откуда ему взяться, мол застудил еще мало ли чего, там киста 23мм, но помочь ни чем не могли, если полезим оперировать простату, проблем может только увеличиться, как повезет... Мучался 2-а года работал тогда по распределению в ОАО"Новогородищенское" гл. зоотехником шкловского района утром еле отсижу планерку а потом весь день на ногах ходил по фермам создавал облик занятного работника хотя ни чего тогда не хотелось ни работы и с девушками проблемы начинались,подумал тогда надо расшатать как то эту болезнь в армию пойду побегаю попрыгаю Бог поможет все пройдет. В итоге армия ни чем от болезни не помогла, хорошо что у меня был мобильник с доступом в интернет, вот когда мне посчастливилось связаться с этим мужиком он сразу в двух словах объяснил корень проблемы моего 3доровъя,  когда спросил откуда вы знаите, ответил просто :вижу. Оказалось дело в ПОЗВОНОЧНИКЕ конкретно пояснчный и кресцовый отделы. До дембеля где то 4е месяца оставалось. Когда он назвал цену , то я замешкался и решил поискать по дешевле мануальщика, нашел, офици-го частника, в итоге все подтвердилось походил я к нему раза три-четыре делал упражнения которые он давал, итог развел он руками и сказал тебе только операция в помощь, посоветовал гос клинику хирурга, я и туда сходил там сказали что твой (не буду наз. фамилию) мануальщик погоречился не нужна тебе операция интерпритация такая КОРОЧЕ ДРУЖОК НЕ ДУРИ ГОЛОВУ СО СВОИМ БРЕДОМ ИДИ ДОМОЙ ЖИВИ С ЭТИМ И МУЧАЙСЯ. что, проходит год созвонился с мужиком... Ни очем не жалею.
P.S. Для когото может я и НЕПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ.  поймите, это не ради хвастанья, кто то может и прислушается, я не заставляю. Вспомню когда на стенку самому лесть хотелось хоть бы кто посоветовал о помощи...
 P.P.S.а там решайте сами.


----------



## YuDTa (19 Май 2012)

Берэламац, вашим проблемам можно только посочувствовать, но при чем тут сколиоз и операция по его коррекции?
Не ту тему вы выбрали для описания своего опыта.


----------



## Зоя (19 Май 2012)

Похоже, да. Но за сопереживание спасибо.


----------



## Берэламац (20 Май 2012)

к тому что от сколиоза можно избавиться без операции. Когда есть возможность востановления толщины межпозвонковых дисков до их физиологической нормы, то этим самым осуществляется и манипуляция по исправлению патологической кривизны позвоночного столба в целом и за щет востановление симитричность мышеч. с-мы.. витамином (вроде В12) сплюснутый диск распирается, а точечными уколами по нервам стимулируется работа систем организма в таком русле что бы увеличить питание этих дисков, что в последующем их можно сказать оживляет.востанавливаются сосуды тела
позвонка что способствует питанию их тканей (фиброзное кольцо и пульпозное ядро).
Что касается морфоизменений костных тканей позвонков тут наверно уже да, под скальпель...
Такая сказочка, кто в сказки верит у того в жизни случаются чудеса.
С уважением.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Май 2012)

Чушь несусветная! Думаю, что пациент неадекватен, коль с таким упорством демонстрирует дурь свою.


----------



## Берэламац (21 Май 2012)

как объясните эту дурь, если я могу уже спокойно сидеть и боли в спине не беспокоют как раньше? и жена сына родила две недели назад...


----------



## Ольга . (21 Май 2012)

Берэламац, так как метод, который (как Вы утверждаете) избавил Вас от сколиоза, не является оперативным и не вписывается в формат темы "*Операция по сколиозу 4 степени. Поделитесь опытом*", то Ваши сообщения выделены в отдельную тему и перенесены в раздел "Делимся опытом, мнениями, советами".


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Май 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Еще Иван Грозный бояр насквозь видел...


 
коллега, вы упустили ключевое слово в этой цитате, без которого она теряет свой основной смысл, в полемике о первенстве открытия доктора Рентгена...


----------



## Lari (21 Май 2012)

Берэламац написал(а):


> как объясните эту дурь, если я могу уже спокойно сидеть и боли в спине не беспокоют как раньше? и жена сына родила две недели назад...


 
_




ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ОТ ДУШИ



_​​


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2012)

Берэламац написал(а):


> как объясните эту дурь, если я *могу уже спокойно сидеть* и боли в спине не беспокоют как раньше? *и жена сына родила две недели назад*...


 Всегда думал, что дети рождаются не от сидения, а от стояния....


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (22 Май 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Всегда думал, что дети рождаются не от сидения, а от стояния....


Прошу прощения за отклонение от темы, но вспомнил рассказ моего пациента: "А у нас на работе женщина много лет не могла забеременеть, потом съездила к Касьяну, вернулась и родила ребеночка"


----------

